# BIG Wood picture contest... win big prizes!



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm flying to Seattle and at 38,000' on the plane and picturing big wood in my mind... maybe going to the PNW just does it for me. Lets have a picture contest..... post your photos of wood. *Big or small doesn't matter* needs to be trees or firewood you cut or are cutting. You and your saw needs to be in the picture. I'll leave the rest up to you.... let's see interesting pics!

You, the family, your buddy...... whatever, a saw and your wood!


I'll pick the best 10 pics in 7 days and start a new thread for you to pick the best 5. The winner will get an Oregon Power Now saw with bag.... valued at over $400. Prizes for 2nd -5th will be given.
2nd Tsumura Total bar in 24" and two Oregon chains to match.
3rd Hyway cylinder kit.
4th 18" Sugi bar and a matching Oregon chain.
5th a coupon for 20% off your entire order, one time use.

I'm going to post the pictures on my site. They can show your having a good time and still be tastefully done, let's have some fun since it's to cold to play outside!

Weedeaterman.com

Randy


Post your pictures of wood right here in this thread. Can be new or old pictures, but it needs to be you, a saw and wood.... anything else in the pic is up to you.


----------



## Warped5 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Jason Smoot (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds awesome. No big wood where I live but I like the pictures.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll start it.... Me on the left, my daughter next to me. Some good friends and there father/grandfather of 93 years young! We cut a 4 footer that day using some old school muscle saws... Mac 797, Stihl Red Light 066, think the Homelite 750 was there for grins and of course the wood monster... 044 with a 20" bar.

Made quick work of the tree and grins you couldn't slap off days later.


----------



## sawfun (Feb 19, 2015)

Me bucking up a 60" Doug Fir in Mollala Oregon with a Mac 660


----------



## awol (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll have to try to figure out how to take a pic of myself with saws and wood, but for now here is one of a saw and big Black Oak top. The saw is Hedgerows.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 19, 2015)

well if I showed my big wood I would be sent to ban camp


----------



## awol (Feb 19, 2015)

Two of the boys with a pasture grown White Oak, no saw.


----------



## awol (Feb 19, 2015)

Ahhhh, found an old one. The tree is an old Black Oak, five foot across at the smallest point. The saw is a sp125 Mac pulling 48" of .404 chain.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

DQed cuz no me.....i took the pic.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

here ya go Randy, this is a few years old lol.


----------



## jar944 (Feb 19, 2015)

Maple from my dads front yard.


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 19, 2015)

That's very generous of you and cool idea! Here are 2 from the Pacific Northwest.

Last Summer, me on the left, brother in law on the right. Truck load of wood for the stove for winter.
Saws are a Stihl 041AV, another newer Stihl that I don't remember the model of, a Canadian version Poulan 8500 and a Poulan 5400.




This Winter, doing some milling to make a bench. Father in law on the left, brother in law on the right (me taking the pic) and the saw is a Husky 2100 CD.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Feb 19, 2015)

Silver maple knocked over by a tornado last spring 27' 5" around, 10'3" across at the widest point just above the fence grown into it. That branch to the left was close to 4' across. That's a Husky 372 w/28 bar for reference.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice wood so far!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 19, 2015)

Big wood huh? 

I hope 08F150 don't see this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 19, 2015)

This was a tree......and I used a saw. 

Did I win?


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

He already posted..... knows they'll ban him if he shows the big gun.


----------



## mark360T (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## mark360T (Feb 19, 2015)

mark360T said:


> View attachment 405115
> View attachment 405117


Here I am with Cheesecutters 372


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Big wood huh?
> 
> I hope 08F150 don't see this thread.


I already posted dumbass


----------



## jonsered14 (Feb 19, 2015)

mark360T said:


> View attachment 405115
> View attachment 405117





mark360T said:


> Here I am with Cheesecutters 372View attachment 405121


Ur missen a few saws there mark360t


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 19, 2015)

880s with 50'' bars in Redgum.


----------



## MarcS (Feb 19, 2015)

Me cutting up a big soft maple. 111s Johnny Red (Col. Angus) 42", .404


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool pics. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

blk05crew said:


> View attachment 405074



Like heaven shining down on a nice load of wood..

Doesn't have to be big wood... just wood... even you guys with teansey winsey wood! Spell checker tried to make that say Tennessee wood... we all know they's got pecker poles there!


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 19, 2015)

The biggest wood I've ever sawed.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 19, 2015)

Ed*L and his 084, me and my 075.






CaseyForrest and my 076.






Me and my 066.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

Not big wood but a fair bit of it, cleaned up tops and discards from a 200 acre cut, 8 rows wide, 5 feet tall 74 feet long,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 19, 2015)

Best I can do on short notice.... (Do I get extra credit for the Studebaker bumpers in the picture?).






Please donate my prize to the next person in line.


----------



## super3 (Feb 19, 2015)

42" Hickory


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 19, 2015)

watsonr said:


> Like heaven shining down on a nice load of wood..
> 
> Doesn't have to be big wood... just wood... even you guys with teansey winsey wood! Spell checker tried to make that say Tennessee wood... we all know they's got pecker poles there!



Yeah I think that's my favorite part about that picture.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not big wood but a fair bit of it, cleaned up tops and discards from a 200 acre cut, 8 rows wide, 5 feet tall 74 feet long,



Lots of wood, nearly 50 cord!


----------



## rwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Nobody will take my ugly mug so I can't qualify unless a shot of my hand counts. Nonetheless this is my largest diameter to date (tad over 6 feet) 





Ron


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

watsonr said:


> Lots of wood, nearly 50 cord!



Just what I had trucked home, back at the woodlot we had 400+ cord, some cut n split and some in tree length, that wood was a for sale deal. Sold about 200 cord a year.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 19, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just what I had trucked home, back at the woodlot we had 400+ cord, some cut n split and some in tree length, that wood was a for sale deal. Sold about 200 cord a year.


So where's your mug shot? I've never seen


----------



## watsonr (Feb 19, 2015)

we used to sell a hundred and use 20-25 between two houses. Lot of work, stack it up, then put it back in the truck to deliver and stack again...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

old-cat said:


> So where's your mug shot? I've never seen



and you never will!!....LOL


----------



## old-cat (Feb 19, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> and you never will!!....LOL


Hey! That's my song


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

I worked on some fairly large cuts, one year we cut 67 miles X 150 ' wide for high tension towers, cut over 20 thousand acres in different size lots, one was 2000 acres, another 1000 but many in the 200 - 500 acre size. Now that work is done with mechanical harvesters, processors and forwarders.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 19, 2015)

Spent a long time up in this water oak tree sectioning it out and I was completely used up by the time we got it horizontal with the MS660.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 19, 2015)

Phil
Aka.....Chity Avatar / Samdweezel05




Jeepyzf450


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 19, 2015)

If we can post more than one... here's my son runnin' his paps old fiddy.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Nobody will take my ugly mug so I can't qualify unless a shot of my hand counts. Nonetheless this is my largest diameter to date (tad over 6 feet) View attachment 405140
> View attachment 405141
> View attachment 405142
> View attachment 405143
> ...


I don't have any pictures of that big chunk I came and helped you with. The ones I had were lost after the crash. Did you get any from it?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Nobody will take my ugly mug so I can't qualify unless a shot of my hand counts. Nonetheless this is my largest diameter to date (tad over 6 feet) View attachment 405140
> View attachment 405141
> View attachment 405142
> View attachment 405143
> ...


I don't have any pictures of that big chunk I came and helped you with. The ones I had were lost after the crash. Did you get any from it?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 19, 2015)

He beat me too it. This bar was eventually buried. And it was all knot........ Whoever brought that piece of wood should be shot.. Lol


----------



## riley1056 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll get y'all a pic this weekend of a 5'+ oak I cut about a month ago.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Me a 660 and about 59" ash


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 19, 2015)

Baby Cherry tree.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

Most of these won't count because of no saw. Oh well.

This was a big bunch of eucs that blew down in a storm. That is my son Cody. This job took a couple of weeks.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

A hazard tree removal after a fire. My 660 with a 36" bar.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## rwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I don't have any pictures of that big chunk I came and helped you with. The ones I had were lost after the crash. Did you get any from it?



Mike, here's a mid-section piece you cut for TL's 2011 GTG: 





You running my clogged muffler 125 at the same GTG:




The small end of what we left (9 months later):




The stem left from the big piece I cut that put me in the hospital in 2010, I really wanted as a memento, but I broke my tractor moving the other pieces out of the way in 2012. The
bulldozer got it before I got back.




Ron


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## toolmaker (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's a good one


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

This cottonwood ran from a homeless campsite in a graveyard to heavy heroin use site. The cops were always chasing the druggies to the log but were afraid to cross it so they had us cut it float the pieces downstream.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Mike, here's a mid-section piece you cut for TL's 2011 GTG:
> 
> View attachment 405175
> View attachment 405176
> ...


That was it. Thanks Ron. That was one heck of a chunk of wood.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

Another blowdown from when it use to rain in California.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

toolmaker said:


> View attachment 405203
> Here's a good one


what is that?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

The biggest trees that fall always fall across the road. I'm using the loud vibrating beast from the 1950s, an 090 with a four foot bar.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 405212



I like my trees but I would trade them for your pile of wood. Ron


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2015)

rwoods said:


> I like my trees but I would trade them for your pile of wood. Ron


There is another row just like it off on the right but you cant see it.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)

yawn


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> yawn


Come on Randy play a little[emoji2]


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Come on Randy play a little[emoji2]


+1


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

My favorite saw, my best turkey, and a beer they named after me all sitting on a cedar round from a tree I cut in the Sierras.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Come on Randy play a little[emoji2]


If Randy plays the rest of us are going to feel mighty small.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

2dogs said:


> If Randy plays the rest of us are going to feel mighty small.


That's why I said a little.[emoji6]


----------



## jonsered14 (Feb 19, 2015)

6ft oak that was taken down with mark360t and cheesecutter


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> That's why I said a little.[emoji6]



That is a little.


----------



## mn man (Feb 19, 2015)

are those oil paintings randy?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

Last one. This is Cody contract cutting for Cal Fire after another fire in the eucs in the Oakland Hills. Eucalyptus growing in the shale makes for a lot of work. This ridge top was the only flat ground around.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm the only one that cuts over structures?


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 19, 2015)

You guys are making my little firewood cutting operation seem quite insignificant! However, I am greatly enjoying all the pictures. Great Thread!


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> That is a little.


I know. I've seen a lot of the other pictures you've posted through the years.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I know. I've seen a lot of the other pictures you've posted through the years.


Yes you have, I'll keep it under 10 feet today.


mn man said:


> are those oil paintings randy?


Yes. getting that tree to hang there like that was tricky.


----------



## struggle (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in












Sent from somewhere


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 19, 2015)

Lots of really cool pics, thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## hseII (Feb 19, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> well if I showed my big wood I would be sent to ban camp


Please Don't show none of your toys here


----------



## old-cat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> yawn


I'd like to see your pic up in between two trees cutting!


----------



## mn man (Feb 19, 2015)

little wood with a little saw (compaired to everyone elses)


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish I still had the vid of a 150 year old white oak we took down,, it was 5 foot diameter,, shook the ground when it hit


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

2dogs said:


> If Randy plays the rest of us are going to feel mighty small.


its Randy lol



mn man said:


> are those oil paintings randy?


they are old photos he scanned. a 30 year old snapshot ain't gonna look new.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> its Randy lol
> 
> they are old photos he scanned. a 30 year old snapshot ain't gonna look new.



I don't look new either.
I have a better scanner, time to renew a few.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 19, 2015)

i need to dig up some ol pics and learn to scan.....


----------



## hseII (Feb 19, 2015)

mn man said:


> are those oil paintings randy?


Hyrogliphics


----------



## mn man (Feb 19, 2015)

just joking... since it is a pretty bad*** pic....


----------



## hseII (Feb 19, 2015)

mn man said:


> just joking... since it is a pretty bad*** pic....


Randy was in Pics doing things daily that most of us would give an appendage to do just once: and he lived to tell about it.

For a minute I forgot where I was.

Carry On, and "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## chris zautner (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> That is a little.


You just wanted to show off your beloved Stihl!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 19, 2015)

2dogs said:


> The biggest trees that fall always fall across the road. I'm using the loud vibrating beast from the 1950s, an 090 with a four foot bar.




Man that's a nice straight stick. Would love to play in that a while.


----------



## luckydad (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's some.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Feb 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 19, 2015)

Just read all 5 pages and I must say...threads like this restores my faith in humanity. Good clean fun with some Great pictures and I'm sure some even better times. Hats off to ya Randy..very generous of you and thanks for the read


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

Big wood here!
John


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

More wood by 088.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2015)

A little Pine.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2015)

No pic of me sawing that I can find right now.





Some pics of my Firewood


----------



## scallywag (Feb 20, 2015)

When Men where made of stern stuff!


----------



## zogger (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't have many with me in the picture. Hope cookies count, heh, first one is me at FOP's Georgia GTG on one of the two big logs, with my 394. Second is a 4 footer oak stub I felled in my front yard, ha! Poulan 505. I had some more nice ones, but lost in the linkbucks hack.

View attachment 369579

View attachment 328135


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 20, 2015)

I got 2 saws in this pic... does that count?


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 20, 2015)

I stihl like this one though... my pregnant wife


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's what happened to the log...and yes, my hitachi top handle IS in the pic  had to black out my neighbor, dunno if he wanted his pic on the net or not


----------



## Franny K (Feb 20, 2015)

This is an oak tree in Pleasants county wv, July 30,2013 so it is bigger now. The saw is an Efco 132s, you can see the brush piles (which also are bigger now) in the background which is what I cut mostly. There is a red Folgers coffee container under the saw to get it into view.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

zogger said:


> I don't have many with me in the picture. Hope cookies count, heh, first one is me at FOP's Georgia GTG on one of the two big logs, with my 394. Second is a 4 footer oak stub I felled in my front yard, ha! Poulan 505. I had some more nice ones, but lost in the linkbucks hack.
> 
> View attachment 369579
> 
> View attachment 328135


I dont know that you will win the big wood contest Zogger, but your sure to win the best beard contest. Lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 20, 2015)

40" Doug fir. MS440 & 262xp...


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

how many rounds was that? We made a truck load like that once on 12 rounds!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> 40" Doug fir. MS440 & 262xp...View attachment 405395
> View attachment 405403
> View attachment 405404


Winner of the biggest p/u load! I bet once split that would be 1 1/2 crd once split or more.
John


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 20, 2015)

watsonr said:


> how many rounds was that? We made a truck load like that once on 12 rounds!


Not sure. All I know is that it was really heavy, and we were pretty darn tired after loading two trucks!


Gypo Logger said:


> Winner of the biggest p/u load! I bet once split that would be 1 1/2 crd once split or more.
> John


What do I win?


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

We used an F-250 Hi-boy with 1 ton overloads on the springs, split rim wheels. Full sheets of 3/4" plywood on the sides and 3/4 of a sheet across the front. Chain stretched between the sides to prevent the racks from bowing out and 2x4" in the stake pockets. 

With the top rounded over, we could get right near 2 cords on the truck.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I try to get as much wood as possible when I go out in the woods! Here's some more big loads of small wood...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Not sure. All I know is that it was really heavy, and we were pretty darn tired after loading two trucks!
> What do I win?


Fiskars hatchet?


----------



## zogger (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I dont know that you will win the big wood contest Zogger, but your sure to win the best beard contest. Lol



Ya man, I've had some decent chest warmers before. I save it up every year and cut it off short in the spring and throw it around outside the yard and the birds use it to build their nests! Funny as heck! Been doing that for like decades now.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

zogger said:


> Ya man, I've had some decent chest warmers before. I save it up every year and cut it off short in the spring and throw it around outside the yard and the birds use it to build their nests! Funny as heck! Been doing that for like decades now.


Lol, I always wondered where all the hair ended up. I'm sporting quite the squirrel on my face now and was thinking about losing it. Maybe someone should start a beard contest thread with several categories. Lol.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 405408
> View attachment 405407


Good aim ,you got the truck !!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Good aim ,you got the truck !!


Ya, I was trying for the stupid mailbox. Lol


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I try to get as much wood as possible when I go out in the woods! Here's some more big loads of small wood...View attachment 405410
> View attachment 405411


you got 100lbs air in them tires or is that wood light compared to here? that on a dual wheel truck would break it in half with what we have lol.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2015)

A little White Fir





A little Pine


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I dont know that you will win the big wood contest Zogger, but your sure to win the best beard contest. Lol


Ha ..lol...looks like a good place to keep a sandwich


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 20, 2015)

Just cause people are posting truck loads Not bad for a short bed with no racks.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> 40" Doug fir. MS440 & 262xp...View attachment 405395
> View attachment 405403
> View attachment 405404


Curious as to how it was loaded? Bobcat possibly? Skidsteer (same equipment)....


----------



## ash man (Feb 20, 2015)

Cut this 40" dead red oak tree 2,weeks ago. Hardest wood I've cut to date with my ported 394. Gonna make some great firewood and a pretty big woods tree for Ohio. The pic below was a red oak yard tree i cut last year. Measured 4'10". Cut with same saw.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I try to get as much wood as possible when I go out in the woods! Here's some more big loads of small wood...View attachment 405410
> View attachment 405411


Dont try that with a ford


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

your Ford may not carry a good load, mine certainly will.


----------



## riley1056 (Feb 20, 2015)

Here ya go. Didn't have nobody to hold camera.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I try to get as much wood as possible when I go out in the woods! Here's some more big loads of small wood...View attachment 405410



How much a load like that weigh?


----------



## wyk (Feb 20, 2015)

Typical work I do about the Estate here:

















Find the saw in this pic:





Maple I did in Oregon


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2015)

Did I win?


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Did I win?


you did... leave your jacket off and step outside to receive your prize.... Hard nipples!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 20, 2015)

Ook... bad visual.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2015)

I see you are a sick, twisted man. 





I like that you know.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

I left the south on Thursday.... just before the deep freeze set in, almost feel bad for you guys sitting here in the balmy Seattle rainy weather and 50* temps! News said its in the teen's in Georgia, time to cuddle up to your sister over there.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2015)

I was -6 here overnight........had to get my cousin, and my sister both.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2015)

here is my entry ,i think Randymac photoshopped my face out of his pic earlier


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

pft, Fred would never use a saw that new lol.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Curious as to how it was loaded? Bobcat possibly? Skidsteer (same equipment)....






Haywire Haywood said:


> How much a load like that weigh?


I dunno? Didn't weigh it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 20, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> pft, Fred would never use a saw that new lol.


Randy always said that saw was junk ,and i am a junk man .sooooo............


----------



## RedFir Down (Feb 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno? Didn't weigh it.


Nice load of wood there Clint!
They say that a cord of seasoned Doug Fir is right at 3,000 lbs. So with that said I'm thinking thats at least 1.5 cords. Doing the math that load weighs 4,500+ lbs. Sound right?


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't be that heavy... the trucks not even squatting yet, well maybe a little.


----------



## RedFir Down (Feb 20, 2015)

Well that was when they put springs under a truck Randy
My dad and friends fired me from loading the trucks for some reason


----------



## watsonr (Feb 20, 2015)

Same reason the old man went to split rim wheels.... they held more weight. DOT seen you drive by today loaded like that... they would all go to jail.
I miss those days, when things were simpler!


----------



## Cfaller (Feb 20, 2015)

P pine


----------



## RedFir Down (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is a 48" Doug Fir that we took last year. Nice tree, nothing huge though.The pictures dont do the tree justice.
Over 2 gallons of saw gas in the 395 alone and 4 nice truck loads later we had a great day. (A friend, my wife and I had to go back after work on a Monday to get the rest)
I wished I took more pictures along the way... I get to wrapped up with whats going on it seems.






395 with 32" B&C (Now it has a 36" Sugi hara I got from Randy & Henry)



You can barely see me, Im way down there towards the top of the tree.


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Feb 20, 2015)

My dad hauled sand for his beach at the lake with my 3/4 dodge 24 valve deisel. I looked at the scale slip after he told me I should add air to my tires cause the truck didn't ride right on the way home. It was 5624 pounds.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 21, 2015)

Me on right side.


----------



## sawbones (Feb 21, 2015)

watsonr said:


> I left the south on Thursday.... just before the deep freeze set in, almost feel bad for you guys sitting here in the balmy Seattle rainy weather and 50* temps! News said its in the teen's in Georgia, time to cuddle up to your sister over there.



Hey Randy, Mark H stopped by here today and filled his pockets with Mac parts. You going to drop by too ?


----------



## sawbones (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## sawbones (Feb 21, 2015)

West Coast Cookies.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 21, 2015)

5' bar?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 21, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 5' bar?



only 3 feet long, Sawbones is short


----------



## sawbones (Feb 21, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 5' bar?



That 88 had a 55"

Here's a 60" in action


----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

Commercial harvesting of Redgum firewood in Australia.


----------



## ash man (Feb 21, 2015)

Holy crap scallywag that's alot of btus there


----------



## pcrevelli (Feb 21, 2015)

Is that an HJ75 pick up?


----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

pcrevelli said:


> Is that an HJ75 pick up?


 
Sure is!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 21, 2015)

sawbones said:


> That 88 had a 55"
> 
> Here's a 60" in action



No, that's 2/3rds of a 60" in action.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 21, 2015)

scallywag said:


> Commercial harvesting of Redgum firewood in Australia.
> View attachment 405716
> 
> View attachment 405717


Nobody drop a match. It'd burn for 6 months.


----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone for noodles?


----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

.......And another dangerous bit of gear!


----------



## wap13 (Feb 21, 2015)

scallywag said:


> Commercial harvesting of Redgum firewood in Australia.
> View attachment 405716
> 
> View attachment 405717




Legit


----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

wap13 said:


> Legit


 
Indeed!


----------



## Jetterbug (Feb 21, 2015)

sawbones said:


> West Coast Cookies.



Now THAT'S my kind of splitter!


----------



## Poleman (Feb 21, 2015)

Just having FUN!!!!!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 21, 2015)

A saw, a tree, and me. It's an old picture, I'll try to do some better this week if I had the time.


----------



## wde_1978 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nothing big , pear tree 22" at the base , Dolmar PS-7900 with 20" bar , and if You turn around You might see me taking the picture with my phone.


----------



## carpy929rr (Feb 21, 2015)

http://rk.mb-qr.com/222.1


----------



## zogger (Feb 21, 2015)

carpy929rr said:


> View attachment 405870
> View attachment 405847
> View attachment 405849
> http://rk.mb-qr.com/222.1View attachment 405856
> View attachment 405863



She's winning so far!


----------



## Section VIII (Feb 21, 2015)

Not nearly as big as some of the trees others have posted but I think it's pretty impressive since I used my 450P for 99% of this job (still working to this day). Those are my boots and gloves. My youngest is posing for me after the job was 80% complete. All in all, I started 09 Mar 2013 and ended 29 Nov 2013. Took that long because I was using the 450P, wedge(s) and sledge, and that X27.

....and working on the project mostly on the weekends.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2015)

http://Not very large compared to some of your wood I've seen here, but here is a large(for our area)standing dead Red Elm I took down this morning. Will use this as a GTG log for our gathering this spring. If we make cookies out of it I won't have to split the stringy stuff!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2015)

The camera phone lenses must have been fogged over from my warm short pocket on that first photo. Rats! Tried to get thus pic up first. Technology and me don't always get along!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2015)

And this pic should have been loaded on my second reply. Arrrrrgh.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 21, 2015)

It's hard to find better burning wood than red elm. The dead ones seem to shed their bark.


Ronaldo said:


> And this pic should have been loaded on my second reply. Arrrrrgh.


----------



## luckydad (Feb 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 405900
> View attachment 405899
> View attachment 405898


What size Kubota is that you have ?? I see it has the self leveling loader on it. We have a 7040 they are great machines.


----------



## wyk (Feb 21, 2015)

Almost forgot to add this one. This is the butt of the beech I felled by the stone wall. It's all burled and going to a wood turner...er.. once I get a 281 and spend the day hacking it up that is:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## scallywag (Feb 21, 2015)

RandyMac said:


>


 Nice work!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 21, 2015)

scallywag said:


> Nice work!



Thank you

I logged a USFS seasonal cabin area, took mostly old growth hazard trees. Got dicey, powerlines, water systems, other trees and structures. Requirements meant some planning, I left nothing but stumps.


----------



## leeha (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is the 101 kart powered geardrive Mac i built a few years ago
Not real big wood but it cuts sweet.
Click on the image for the video.


Lee


----------



## leeha (Feb 21, 2015)

Restored Homelite 3100G 114cc's
Click on the image

Lee


----------



## rwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

RandyMac said:


>


 
One of my favorite RMc pictures -PM850 at work.

Ron


----------



## Dieselshawn (Feb 21, 2015)

We took the pic but this is my mastermind 660 that cut this large 60" across oak down with a 28" bar.....

My buddy cut the tree down....


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 21, 2015)

My son Steve with my 064 before the rebuild and porting!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm usually taking pictures at GTGs - no selfies! This is one a friend took of me doing some storm damage cleanup in Detroit (August, 2014).

Philbert


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 22, 2015)

A fun day with my boys and JBA.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 22, 2015)

60 inch bar on 88


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 22, 2015)

TimberMcPherson said:


> 60 inch bar on 88




Impressive!


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## gunrush128 (Feb 22, 2015)

TimberMcPherson said:


> 60 inch bar on 88


That's one hell of a tree!

I think we found our winner! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remduck1 (Feb 22, 2015)

What type of tree is that?


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow, indeed. That is one very big tree in Australia!!!


----------



## carpy929rr (Feb 22, 2015)

Is that what you call a reverse fall? That's right, he's in Australia, so it was upside down to begin with! Very awesome! Yes, I think we have found the #1 spot.


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 22, 2015)

yeah, I give up, that guy wins


----------



## bikemike (Feb 22, 2015)

Totally not a winner but it was nice to go get a few logs yesterday and brought them home in the back of a tahoe. Used a old homelite zip and a poulan pro but it was nice to get out and burn a little fuel. Did i mention it was burr frickin cold


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## bikemike (Feb 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


You forgot one tree. Look behind you lol


----------



## Cheesecutter (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's an apple tree my daughter took down for her friend.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheesecutter said:


> Here's an apple tree my daughter took down for her friend.View attachment 406154


I l. I love apple wood. Great for smoking


----------



## bikemike (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheesecutter said:


> Here's an apple tree my daughter took down for her friend.View attachment 406154


She keeps a kleen jod site


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

luckydad said:


> What size Kubota is that you have ?? I see it has the self leveling loader on it. We have a 7040 they are great machines.


I can't recall the model as I don't have it anymore, but it was about 60 hp. But here's what it looked like after a tree fell from the sky. Lol


----------



## bikemike (Feb 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I can't recall the model as I don't have it anymore, but it was about 60 hp. But here's what it looked like after a tree fell from the sky. LolView attachment 406161


 Could of fixed that easy with a 20 inch bike tire and a BFH


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheesecutter said:


> Here's an apple tree my daughter took down for her friend.View attachment 406154


Winner.


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## spencerpaving (Feb 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


 I knew the cold made things shrivel and smaller....that wood must have 48" in the summer!


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's my buddy John doing some climbing. He goes by JBA on the forums.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey SlowP, is that used dog?


----------



## luckydad (Feb 22, 2015)

Red Oak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Feb 22, 2015)

My youngest helper trying out our log splitter project!


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Hey SlowP, is that used dog?



Yes. The Used Dog, The Early Days. Got a slightly used kitty dog last week for The Used Dog to train up.


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 22, 2015)

TimberMcPherson said:


> 60 inch bar on 88



FTW


----------



## morewood (Feb 22, 2015)

This is my son Fisher with my 980 Olympyk with a 36" bar. My son is 50" tall so the tall side of the log is 50"+ and the narrow is approx. 40". We did NOT know of the rot but it didn't matter in the end.

Shea


----------



## morewood (Feb 22, 2015)

This was a yard oak I helped a friend section up to get hauled off. If I remember correctly it was approximately 50" at the base, where I cut it it was larger, I just don't know how much. We had a 660 with a 36" bar.......we needed bigger.

Shea


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's our black lab named Missy but she gets called Moose more than her real name. She likes to guard my rounds!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 22, 2015)

couldnt do a selfie, but a fresh one this morning. the 084 with a 36" bar in the for ground. needed a 50" bar to get thru the pine properly from one side.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 22, 2015)

You guys down under grow those trees BIG!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> You guys down under grow those trees BIG!


it could have grown bigger if it wasnt blown over.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

White Pine by 385.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

slowp said:


> View attachment 406183


That's either Trinity or Gologit. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

Isn't it all about me?? Lol


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 23, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Wow, indeed. That is one very big tree in Australia!!!





carpy929rr said:


> Is that what you call a reverse fall? That's right, he's in Australia, so it was upside down to begin with! Very awesome! Yes, I think we have found the #1 spot.



Australia? Man, you Canadians obviously need some work on your geography.

Tree was a cupreesus macrocarpa. A little over 100 years old. Took 2 3120's and 2 88's to turn it into this (orange thing is one of my guys in the middle). would you believe I found an intact ducks egg in an old cavity 4 feet into the trunk? I do have a pic of it but its not very good quality.


----------



## heartwoodaus (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm Canadian and I know where New Zealand is bro


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 23, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno? Didn't weigh it.




YOU ARE DA MAN!


----------



## old-cat (Feb 23, 2015)

Randy Mac Posted this picture some time ago. I'd say he's a winner!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 23, 2015)

I think his right ankle is either double jointed or broken in that pic. That's just not right. LOL His escape route is certain though. Straight down.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 23, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I think his right ankle is either double jointed or broken in that pic. That's just not right. LOL His escape route is certain though. Straight down.


I had the same thought, wondering where and how he is going to get out of there when things start happening?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## morewood (Feb 23, 2015)

tomtrees58 said:


>



That looks like a poison oak/ivy playground. I'm already itching.

Shea


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

tomtrees58 said:


>


Silver Maple?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

My guess would be 15 feet in circ.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

heartwoodaus said:


> View attachment 406397
> I'm Canadian and I know where New Zealand is bro



And I bet you could see it too from your perch.  Ron


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 23, 2015)

willow . poison oak/ivy no their was nun


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Hinerman (Feb 23, 2015)

heartwoodaus said:


> View attachment 406397
> I'm Canadian and I know where New Zealand is bro



Like a Boss...


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 26, 2015)

This pic was take by one of our "forest ranger" this morning. This is me doing a "heart bore cut" in a black spruce, the tree was a little too large for a "16 bar


----------



## Philbert (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice. No '_jump cut_'?

Philbert


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 26, 2015)

What's a jump cut? Is this the "I just turn around the tree with my saw" cut?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 26, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> What's a jump cut? Is this the "I just turn around the tree with my saw" cut?


Yeah. This guy: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/are-you-kidding-me-definately-what-not-to-do.274001/

Philbert


----------



## carpy929rr (Feb 26, 2015)

Oops


TimberMcPherson said:


> Australia? Man, you Canadians obviously need some work on your geography.
> 
> Tree was a cupreesus macrocarpa. A little over 100 years old. Took 2 3120's and 2 88's to turn it into this (orange thing is one of my guys in the middle). would you believe I found an intact ducks egg in an old cavity 4 feet into the trunk? I do have a pic of it but its not very good quality.





TimberMcPherson said:


> Australia? Man, you Canadians obviously need some work on your geography.
> 
> Tree was a cupreesus macrocarpa. A little over 100 years old. Took 2 3120's and 2 88's to turn it into this (orange thing is one of my guys in the middle). would you believe I found an intact ducks egg in an old cavity 4 feet into the trunk? I do have a pic of it but its not very good quality.


Oooops! Sorry man. It's still considered down under right?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 26, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Nice. No '_jump cut_'?
> 
> Philbert



yes, I remember that thread. Your suggestion made me laff. Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## watsonr (Mar 3, 2015)

Last call for some pictures..... Just getting back from Seattle and getting caught up. I'll post up the new thread in the next day or so, vote for one out of the ten I put up please.

Randy


----------



## calebng15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Not worth the prize, but hey, a chance to finally show somebody!
This is me with my 2100 and a little 28in bar.


----------



## StihltheOne (Mar 6, 2016)

I know it's late but wanted to share. It was 21 feet in circumference, 7 feet across


----------



## alderman (Mar 6, 2016)

Some light work on a small chunk of Fir.


----------



## sawfun (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like 757 sized wood .


alderman said:


> Some light work on a small chunk of Fir.
> 
> View attachment 490259
> View attachment 490261


----------



## bikemike (Mar 6, 2016)

Just cut this off the top of my pine
Just to start making a light house at the top till I ran out of gas and had to come down.

yes it is not done yet but hopefully it will be the only 1in my neighbor hood. Eventually I will install a solar panel and led light in it. It was fun trying out the new spikes


----------



## bikemike (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah the neighbor girl came over and complaining about the noise. I told her to call the cops. They have not shown up. Hmm must not be violating noise ordnance.


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 6, 2016)

Me, husky 272, 6' cedar, "few" years ago.


----------



## zogger (Mar 6, 2016)

Didn't have this guy in time...oakzilla! 5' DBH, around 13 cord total from the whole tree. It was approximately 95 foot tall with a 110 foot full spread.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 6, 2016)

zogger said:


> Didn't have this guy in time...oakzilla! 5' DBH, around 13 cord total from the whole tree. It was approximately 95 foot tall with a 110 foot full spread.


Yeah that looks like it needed to come down


----------



## Dirt surgeon (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## heimannm (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry Randy - just saw this thread.

McCulloch 840 in 48" sycamore



McCulloch SP125 in a large poplar



1-85 on a large elm log



Mark


----------



## stihl076 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2016)

A couple of willows I worked up last fall and winter.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Not sure. All I know is that it was really heavy, and we were pretty darn tired after loading two trucks!
> What do I win?


How about a greasy baseball cap and a rocked out picco safety chain? Lol


----------



## zogger (Mar 7, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> How about a greasy baseball cap and a rocked out picco safety chain? Lol



Man O man what fabulous prizes!!!1ZOMG!!


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 7, 2016)

47" red oak


----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Skeans (Mar 7, 2016)

The last two are of me
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Carlson (Mar 7, 2016)

I cut an ole sicamore for a friend's dad. My ole 084 with a 36" .404 did the job. Base was about 42". It was a lot of fun


----------



## Daserlon (Mar 7, 2016)

Almost 1 1/2 cord of douglas fir. The 2 saws are 281's with 288 p/c.


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Daserlon (Mar 7, 2016)

How 'bout this one. 5' Ponderosa pine. 281xp with 288 p/c and 28" bar. I'm 6'5" and dont look it standing on that ol dinosaur.


----------



## Skeans (Mar 8, 2016)

A few baby poles for sailing masts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek (Mar 8, 2016)

My afternoon load, saws are in the truck I'm behind the camera cause no one ever wants to help, looks like too much work for em....


----------



## svk (Mar 8, 2016)

Daserlon said:


> Almost 1 1/2 cord of douglas fir. The 2 saws are 281's with 288 p/c.View attachment 490635


And an sweet truck to boot!

My dad had that same color scheme on his 86' suburban.


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cut out of hazard trees on my place, nobody wants to help me either haha. Better that way cuz I know the stack job will ride with this twisted a$$ juniper. Saw is parked in heated pumphouse as I had PLENTY cut and just fun part left


----------



## bikemike (Mar 8, 2016)

Woos31 said:


> View attachment 490691
> 
> Cut out of hazard trees on my place, nobody wants to help me either haha. Better that way cuz I know the stack job will ride with this twisted a$$ juniper. Saw is parked in heated pumphouse as I had PLENTY cut and just fun part left


What's the fun part? Beer


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 8, 2016)

bikemike said:


> What's the fun part? Beer


Yeah right lol, I can't afford beer.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Woos31 (Mar 8, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 490714


Winner winner chicken dinner! Fat trucks rule!!


----------



## mr.bear (Mar 8, 2016)

at the base of the log was 53 inches


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2016)

mr.bear said:


> at the base of the log was 53 inches View attachment 490734
> View attachment 490735


Hickory?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 8, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 490714


Looks a foot over height John


----------



## heimannm (Mar 8, 2016)

...and about 300# overweight by my estimate...


----------



## Daserlon (Mar 8, 2016)

svk said:


> And an sweet truck to boot!
> 
> My dad had that same color scheme on his 86' suburban.


Thats my 87'. Started as a half ton but swapped it to 3/4 with 4" lift kit and air bags on the rear. Theres only 60 pounds of air in the bags in that pic. I should have put 70 in but didnt think i was gunna load it that big lol.


----------



## paccity (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## hseII (Mar 8, 2016)

paccity said:


> View attachment 490751


A 2 Fer?


----------



## terryknight (Mar 8, 2016)

big old poplar at uncles farm





some limb from the same tree









another blow down same farm 55" DBH oak


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2016)

Big Wood. Lol


----------



## bikemike (Mar 8, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 490829
> View attachment 490828


Talk about breaking out the fire hose fir a water balloon fight


----------



## svk (Mar 8, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Big Wood. Lol



You should clip that one to start just as you are kicking the tree down.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd have to buy a new saw to cut most of that wood.

Or maybe have a GTG!

Philbert


----------



## paccity (Mar 9, 2016)

/


hseII said:


> A 2 Fer?


just a rotten ol spruce and 14' sequoia . with a660 and sawfun's nice 090g . thanks for the use of it.


----------



## mr.bear (Mar 9, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Hickory?


white oak


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2016)

Everybody had to whittle a bit on that large maple stick at the Iroquois, IL GTG a few years back.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 9, 2016)

svk said:


> And an sweet truck to boot!
> 
> My dad had that same color scheme on his 86' suburban.



_>And an sweet truck to boot!_

*my thots, too!* Great 'carry-all' - type logging truck! snow worthy to boot. bet did not need rear wheel chains with that load! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 9, 2016)

paccity said:


> View attachment 490750
> View attachment 490751



the competition for the biggest tree looks to be stiff! you may not win, but you just might win 'the prize' for biggest chain saw! wow - how long is that bar? nice pix, btw...

as are all of them in this rather unique thread. cudo's to all the lumberjacks!!!


----------



## sawfun (Mar 9, 2016)

That 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the competition for the biggest tree looks to be stiff! you may not win, but you just might win 'the prize' for biggest chain saw! wow - how long is that bar? nice pix, btw...
> 
> as are all of them in this rather unique thread. cudo's to all the lumberjacks!!! [
> That bar is 96"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 9, 2016)

sawfun said:


> That bar is 96"



 *WOW-whieee!!*


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2016)

I only picked up the bar, Mike can pick up the saw with the bar.

Mark


----------



## struggle (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't recall if I ever posted these in here.














Sent from somewhere


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Daserlon (Mar 9, 2016)

Nope but have chains for all 4 tires and a 10k electric winch if things get gnarly.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 11, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 491029
> View attachment 491030
> View attachment 491031


Great pics! Looks like it's in your blood. Could you tell us a bit about the saw. Model and whether stock or not.


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 12, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 491029
> View attachment 491030
> View attachment 491031





Gypo Logger said:


> Great pics! Looks like it's in your blood. Could you tell us a bit about the saw. Model and whether stock or not.


Thank you! Saw was a 272, mostly stock, older guy I worked with added another port to the muffler drilled holes in air cleaner cover and retuned it for me, it ran really well, think it was 30" bar, maybe 32", it would keep up with another guys stock 064. Didn't think much about it at the time it was just a "tool" for the job. Sure was a good saw.


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 12, 2016)

Ya guess you could say it's in my blood, was very fortunate to learn from some very good fallers, started cutting and running cat full time when I was 17, sure do miss it some times, fire wood and occasional tree work now, ( main job is driving fuel truck now).


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 12, 2016)

4' spruce tree, Seward Alaska, was too tall to fall in one piece ( power line was close) , saw was sthil 064 ported that I still have, kinda heavy for tree work, but all I had that would reach through even that far up. Did good on that job got paid to take the trees down then sold the logs to a guy in Cooper Landing that had a mill.


----------



## hseII (Mar 12, 2016)

Land Owner called a Good Climber in based on Jer's recommendation. 
Jer & I worked the ground and tended his ropes.

Cottonwood. 

LO's boss said she wanted to leave the base for the kids a tree house: around 5' diameter. The 3 Stems were 36".

Tree was between 85-95ft. Now it's 15ft.


----------



## wde_1978 (Mar 13, 2016)

Considering I can't compete with what You guys play with I'll just go the opposite direction. 

BIG bush clearing with my PS-6400, sticks of 1/2" upwards, mostly wild hazel:


----------



## bikemike (Mar 13, 2016)

brockhaskins said:


> View attachment 490543


Looks like ur ready for a beer in that pic


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 13, 2016)

wde_1978 said:


> Considering I can't compete with what You guy play with I'll just go the opposite direction.
> 
> BIG bush clearing with my PS-6400, sticks of 1/2" upwards, mostly wild hazel:
> View attachment 491679
> View attachment 491680



*  ..*


----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 14, 2016)

bikemike said:


> Looks like ur ready for a beer in that pic


Yep had on after that day.


----------

